# Ever make your own arm guard?



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

Just started some Trad shooting. Looking to make an arm guard. Anyone got any pics or ideas?


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

No one???


----------



## ched (Jan 11, 2011)

Best armguard,,,, Get an old cotton sock and cut the end off of it.... Wow that was hard... Been using one for years to keep my leafy suit from getting in my strings way...


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

My issue isn't with my clothes just yet....it's more that string slapping the mess out of my arm.


----------



## harvyh (Nov 21, 2010)

You know what a stubby cooler is..... well you can also get tally coolers...... just pop the bottom out of it, cut the neck off it - instant arm guard.


----------



## Lagrange (Dec 8, 2008)

Ask the guys who frequent the traditional archery forums. They would be your best bet.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

I have one made of leather with a cord to tie it, I will take a photo and put it up here later in the day.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

This is the Arm Guard I am talking about, it is 9" long by 4" wide with three holes on either side to run the cord through to tie to arm.
Works well.
Saved me a load of pain before I shortened my Draw length.....lol


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

pacnate said:


> My issue isn't with my clothes just yet....it's more that string slapping the mess out of my arm.


I've got the best solution for that problem.

Get a bow that fits you properly!!!!
you either have bad form, or your draw length is to long.


----------



## crazygary (Sep 28, 2009)

wait nvm, i assumed you were shooting a compound, then i re-read.


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

When I was shooting Traditional back in High School (Moons ago), I slapped my arm exactly twice! Then I decided that I needed to fix something and it wasnt just adding an Arm Guard. I started messing around with the angle of my wrist while holding the bow at full draw. I was able to figure out how to cock (or angle my wrist just enough that it got my forearm out of the way enough, that I did not slap my arm anymore, and my form, did not suffer at all. Maybe be worth a little tweaking of your wrist to get your arm out of the way, just enough to stop the welting. Dan


----------



## h-bomb (Apr 14, 2011)

i curl my ring and pinky fingers in and rest them against the handle, hold the bow with between my thumb, index and middle finger. helped me out quite a bit with the string slap, it also helped keep my shoulder down for a more stable anchor


----------



## bowhntr26 (Jan 18, 2008)

If you have a problem with the string slapping your arm you might have the wrong draw length i would have it checked but you could also go with a string stop helps some with string slapp JMO


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

He is not shooting a Compound, he is shooting Traditional.


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

I've played with my grip some and seem to be able to get where it won't slap, just don't know if I'm consistently getting the same grip. I guess cause it isn't the natural grip I want to grab the bow with. I'll keep messing with it. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Irish Sitka said:


> This is the Arm Guard I am talking about, it is 9" long by 4" wide with three holes on either side to run the cord through to tie to arm.
> Works well.
> Saved me a load of pain before I shortened my Draw length.....lol


nice work


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

get you a 9"or 10" piece of 1/2" clear plastic tubing and run a double piece of para cord through the tubing. then on the end that is loose use a cord stop to make the fit right( you can get the cord stops at any garment store or hobby shop)tye knots in the ends of loose cord so the cord stop cant fall off. hope this helps


----------



## deertracker (Aug 4, 2006)

make a template out of a piece of paper. trace it onto your leather. cut it out. punch holes where you want the cord. That's the basics. you can add whatever you want to it. I recommend using stretch cord instead of para cord.


----------

